# Kit/Uniform Res.



## Kitty88 (4 Jul 2012)

Good morning:

I just received my kit and uniform yesterday for the Reserves.  My basic won't be starting until the fall.  I have just a quick question concerning the 'beret' and the badge.  I didn't receive one during my kit pick up and was wondering if that will be given to me before basic or if I should ask for one when I have to go back to the Supply Store?  There was no beret mentioned or on the sheet that the Supply Tech got me to sign.

Please and thank you,

Kitty


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Jul 2012)

Inform your chain of command. It no doubt will be sorted before you report for your course. Kit descrepancies are not uncommon for recruits, and you will no doubt be on BMQ with a few who don't get their kit until they're already a weekend or two in.

Don't sweat it. You will not get in trouble for not posessing something the army is responsible for giving you. ( once you have kit...well...read the other threads on BMQ...you'll figure it out.)


----------



## Kitty88 (4 Jul 2012)

Thanks muchly, Blue


----------

